# Tuning up a Real Pistol



## Drm50

Awhile back I bought another fine American made firearm made of steel. This was a Colt Commander that was manf in early 70s. This pistol had extensive machine work done. Had BoMar sights, surfaces checkered and match barrel fitted. Also had adj trigger but they got carried away and bobbed the cone hammer. The big BoMar back sight blocks you from cocking hammer and bob job made it impossible. I lucked into quality spur hammer and waiting for new sear before I put it back together. This one I’m keeping. Off rest at 25’ it shoots one ragged hole with Blazer 230gr FMJ. Now all I got to do is find a decent holster.


----------



## shot1buck

She’s a nice looker that’s for sure


----------



## Drm50

I may swap grips off my other Commander. They are polished bone or antler. Don’t know for sure I thought they were some kind of plastic material when I bought gun. Didn’t realize they were natural material until I took them off. They aren’t Ivory.


----------



## loweman165

A real pistol shouldn't need "tuned" or added parts. Ez could tell you ll about that.


----------



## fireline

Very Nice,


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> A real pistol shouldn't need "tuned" or added parts. Ez could tell you ll about that.


Then why are there so many Glock aftermarket parts? 🤔


----------



## RossN

Spur hammer and a short beavertail = a bloody hand, at least for me.

Probably because of my grip, but that's how I learned to shoot a 1911.


Drm50 said:


> I may swap grips off my other Commander. They are polished bone or antler. Don’t know for sure I thought they were some kind of plastic material when I bought gun. Didn’t realize they were natural material until I took them off. They aren’t Ivory.
> View attachment 485892


Nice bluing, any idea when it was built?

The older Colts and S&W had beautiful finishes.


----------



## Drm50

It’s perfect for me I got small hands. I ain’t ever been bit by a 1911. Built in 73. I don’t deal in 1911s that were built late 70s early 80s. You can tell by the finish on these that Colt was slacking off of fit and finish. I won’t look at a series 80 unless it’s a down right steal. Only older Colts and GI contract guns. 
Some manufactures better than Colt now but resale value is iffy.


----------



## loweman165

cincinnati said:


> Then why are there so many Glock aftermarket parts? 🤔


Because people like to waist money. I have 4 all bone stock. All my collection is. If I gotta add parts I don't buy it


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> A real pistol shouldn't need "tuned" or added parts. Ez could tell you ll about that.


Lmao, he will be telling a lie if he agrees with you.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Lmao, he will be telling a lie if he agrees with you.


EZee & Loweman


----------



## RossN

Drm50 said:


> It’s perfect for me I got small hands. I ain’t ever been bit by a 1911. Built in 73. I don’t deal in 1911s that were built late 70s early 80s. You can tell by the finish on these that Colt was slacking off of fit and finish. I won’t look at a series 80 unless it’s a down right steal. Only older Colts and GI contract guns.
> Some manufactures better than Colt now but resale value is iffy.


My big biter is a pre-1924 1911. I also have smaller hands, but I have a very high hold.

Fixed that with some Ed Brown parts. Heresy, I know, but the pistol has no collector value due to many mods over the decades. It's a shooter at this point, and a good one. It even shoots hollow points now.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> It’s perfect for me I got small hands. I ain’t ever been bit by a 1911. Built in 73. I don’t deal in 1911s that were built late 70s early 80s. You can tell by the finish on these that Colt was slacking off of fit and finish. I won’t look at a series 80 unless it’s a down right steal. Only older Colts and GI contract guns.
> Some manufactures better than Colt now but resale value is iffy.


Small hands huh? No wonder you don't like Glocks, their made for big boys.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> Because people like to waist money. I have 4 all bone stock. All my collection is. If I gotta add parts I don't buy it


Almost every Glock fan boy replaces the horrendous factory sights.
Many opt for a trigger job.
The only aspect of Glock that I really admire are their magazines.
And Mrs. Glock.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I couldn’t help myself:


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> Almost every Glock fan boy replaces the horrendous factory sights.
> Many opt for a trigger job.
> The only aspect of Glock that I really admire are there magazines.
> And Mrs. Glock.


Absolute false statement. And if you belong to a large gun club as I do you'd see Frankenguns of EVERY make and model. And truth be told they still don't shoot them any better. Get into the high power game, that's a whole nother story. Guys put thousands into those rifles. 
I think people put all the extra money in their guns because they enjoy tinkering which is fine, gotta speyour money on something. Changing sights I think is different. Doesn't affect functionality and everyone wants something different, Target sights, night sights, red dots....I did put a set of night sights on a glock because I carry it. Also put a set on my Ruger. Put better Target sights on a glock 34 AND an SR1911. Doesn't affect functionality just fits my eyes better.


----------



## berkshirepresident

No offense intended....but the after market sells a LOT of replacement sights for the Glock product line....for good reason.
I don't like Glocks but I respect them. Their factory, non-night-sights are probably the worst in the business.
Just my two cents.............


----------



## fastwater

berkshirepresident said:


> No offense intended....but the after market sells a LOT of replacement sights for the Glock product line....for good reason.
> I don't like Glocks but I respect them. *Their factory, non-night-sights are probably the worst in the business.*
> Just my two cents.............


Have to say the stock Glock trigger holds a very close second to being the worst in the business as well.
Of course...that's just my opinion. And you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## berkshirepresident

fastwater said:


> Have to say the stock Glock trigger holds a very close second to being the worst in the business as well.
> Of course...that's just my opinion. And you know what they say about opinions.


I'm just not a fan of striker fired pistols, regardless of brand. I cut my teeth on DA/SA pistols....that I always shot in SA.
The trigger on my SIG 365 isn't close to awesome....but I tolerate it b/c the gun is so small/compact. I suck with it at 15 or more yards,though.
I would like to shoot a Glock that gets the Langdon Tactical Trigger Job at some point....but I don't know anyone that has such a firearm.


----------



## ezbite

It’s fun to see that the mighty GLOCK hijacks tiny Hands “I gotta tune my pistol” 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> It’s fun to see that the mighty GLOCK hijacks tiny Hands “I gotta tune my pistol” 😂 😂 😂


Even a blind hog finds an acorn now and then. ….I will be back!!


----------

